# Парез стопы, онемение, слабость



## sholdi (8 Ноя 2016)

Добрый день! Очень прошу мне помочь. Меня несколько месяцев беспокоили боли в поянице, то уменьшались, но усиливались. Я не обращала на это особого внимания, мазала апизартроном, боль немного стихала, потом снова появлялась. После того как я долго посидела в неудобной позе (накорточках), боль резко усилилась, я опять не обротила внимания. Мне нужно было ехать по делам, я одела ботинки на каблуках и пошла, после нескольких шагов боль стала невыносимой. Я вернулась домой, не могла ни лечь, ни сесть, ни встать. После укола Артрозана боль стихла, я продолжала делать уколы еще 3 дня и добавила инъекции Мильгаммы, но постепенно состояние становилось хуже. Сначала онемела правая ягодица, затем задняя сторона бедра, затем пятка. После чего стала очень сильно болеть икра, появилась слабость в ноге, стопа не поднимается вверх, не могу отвести стопу вправо, не могу согнуть ногу в колене назад, при положении лежа на левом боку, не могу поднять правую ногу вверх. Я не могу нормально ходить, хромаю. Не могу встать на носочки и на пятки (правой ногой). Сейчас боль в икре утихла, снова начала болеть спина, при поднятии из положения сидя хрустит. Утром боли при поднятии с постели от спины через ягодицу до голени, затем проходят. Онемение и слабость в ноге и стопе остается. Больная нога холодная. Была у невролога, сделала МРТ, показало этрузию больших больших размеров,  которая сдавливает дуральный мешок. Невролог сказал срочно обратиться к нейрохирургу. Назначили операцию. Но я очень боюсь. Действительно ли в моем случае операция это едиственный выход?

  

Вот еще снимки. Нейрохирург предложил операцию с установкой кейджа.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Энмг делали?


----------



## sholdi (8 Ноя 2016)

ЭНМГ не делали. Делали УЗИ вен и артерий. Сосудистых нарушений не выявили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Грыжа большая, но механизм возникновения слабости - посидели на ноге, заставляет думать и о синдроме малоберцового нерва.


----------



## sholdi (8 Ноя 2016)

Слабость возникла не после того как я посидела, а после сильной боли в спине через 3 дня. Состояние ухудшалось постепенно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Тогда можно, для этой цели, не делать.
Показания к операции есть.
Неотложные.


----------



## sholdi (8 Ноя 2016)

Доктор, скажите, значит в моем случае консервативное лечение не поможет? То есть без операции мои симптомы не пройдут? Многие знакомые пытаются отговорить меня от операции. Говорят что это очень опасно.

Конечно, боли меня мучают, точнее, доставляют дискомфорт, особенно по утрам - трудно подняться с кровати. Но больше всего меня беспокоит онемение и слабость в ноге. Я испытываю трудности при надевании обуви, носков, брюк. Трудно ходить по лестнице, садиться в машину, залезать в ванную и др. Быстро ходить как раньше и бегать не могу. Постоянно боюсь упасть. Иногда вечером мне кажется, что чувствую себя немного лучше, но утром все опять начинается сначала.


----------



## Колокол (8 Ноя 2016)

*sholdi*, у вас парез и это плохо. *La murr *пусть скинет вам ссылку на абсолютные показания к операции.
*Доктор Ступин *вам это и рекомендовал - "Показания к операции есть. Неотложные".
Так как вы с Подмосковья, то можете попробовать попасть к нему на очную консультацию. Или к другому врачу из Московских консультантов форума.
Но время играет против вас. В случае парезов операция должна быть сделана как можно быстрее (вплоть до 7 часов после появления пареза). Иначе может умереть нерв и тогда восстановление подвижности стопы после операции под вопросом.

У меня тоже грыжа 16мм L4-L5. Но никаких онемений и парезов не было, поэтому на операцию не решился и не пошел. И уже пошел уже 4-ый месяц, как консервативно лечусь. Проблемы еще остались, но самочувствие сильно отличается от того, что было на первоначальном этапе.


----------



## sholdi (8 Ноя 2016)

Колокол написал(а):


> *sholdi*, у вас парез и это плохо. *La murr *пусть скинет вам ссылку на абсолютные показания к операции.
> *Доктор Ступин *вам это и рекомендовал - "Показания к операции есть. Неотложные".
> Так как вы с Подмосковья, то можете попробовать попасть к нему на очную консультацию. Или к другому врачу из Московских консультантов форума.
> Но время играет против вас. В случае парезов операция должна быть сделана как можно быстрее (вплоть до 7 часов после появления пареза). Иначе может умереть нерв и тогда восстановление подвижности стопы после операции под вопросом.
> ...



Спасибо, за ответ. Желаю Вам скорейшего и полного выздоровления. Конечно, в моей ситуации я мало верю в чудо, и операцию все-таки придется делать. Просто хочется избавиться от тревоги, неуверенности. Поэтому я и обратилась на этот форум. Если специалисты скажут мне, что да, надо делать, немедленно, и думать тут нечего, то я уже по-другому буду себя настраивать.


----------



## Колокол (8 Ноя 2016)

Позовите нейрохирургов, консультантов форума в тему - подскажут, что и как.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

sholdi написал(а):


> Доктор, скажите, значит в моем случае консервативное лечение не поможет? То есть без операции мои симптомы не пройдут? Многие знакомые пытаются отговорить меня от операции. Говорят что это очень опасно.
> 
> Конечно, боли меня мучают, точнее, доставляют дискомфорт, особенно по утрам - трудно подняться с кровати. Но больше всего меня беспокоит онемение и слабость в ноге. Я испытываю трудности при надевании обуви, носков, брюк. Трудно ходить по лестнице, садиться в машину, залезать в ванную и др. Быстро ходить как раньше и бегать не могу. Постоянно боюсь упасть. Иногда вечером мне кажется, что чувствую себя немного лучше, но утром все опять начинается сначала.


Почему не поможет, вполне может и пройти.
Готовы год бороться с проблемой и с пониманием, что возможен неуспех?
Готовы, будем.

Кстати, после операции, Вам понадобиться та же борьба и тот же год, но с большим процентом.


----------



## sholdi (8 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почему не поможет, вполне может и пройти.
> Готовы год бороться с проблемой и с пониманием, что возможен неуспех?
> Готовы, будем.
> 
> Кстати, после операции, вам понадобиться та же борьба и тот же год, но с большим процентом.


 

Доктор, извините, я Вас несовсем поняла. То есть Вы имеете ввиду, что операция не гарантирует избавления от моей проблемы? Если бы я была уверена, что операция мне не нужна, я бы боролась другими методами. Но в случае неуспеха, я боюсь, что врямя будет безвозвратно потеряно и восстановление двигательных функций будет невозможно. Какое лечение в моем случае больше гарантирует положительный результат? Ведь грыжа большая в любом случае рано или поздно она еще даст о себе знать, не так ли?


----------



## Колокол (8 Ноя 2016)

*sholdi*, операция уберет секвестр и снимет компрессию нервных корешков. А проблемы никуда не денутся. Понадобятся от вас усилия и время, чтобы все восстановилось.


sholdi написал(а):


> Ведь грыжа большая в любом случае рано или поздно она еще даст о себе знать, не так ли?


 Секвестр может рассасываться и исчезать. Но это не гарантирует, что с рассасыванием секвестра, рассосутся сами собой и проблемы, который он оставил, сдавливая нервный корешок.


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2016)

*sholdi*, про показания к операции - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/575/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/

Специалисты форума, работающие с пациентами в Москве - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
http://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
http://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/
Нейрохирурги - 
http://www.medhouse.ru/members/28353/
http://www.medhouse.ru/members/41789/


----------



## sholdi (8 Ноя 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *sholdi*, про показания к операции - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/575/
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
> 
> ...



Спасибо. Я написала нескольким врачам.


----------



## Касаткин Денис (8 Ноя 2016)

Нужна операция. По некоторым данным, наиболее высокий шанс восстановления силы в стопе, если операция выполнена не позднее 2 недель после возникновения пареза..


----------



## sholdi (8 Ноя 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Нужна операция. По некоторым данным, наиболее высокий шанс восстановления силы в стопе, если операция выполнена не позднее 2 недель после возникновения пареза..



Доктор, спасибо, что откликнулись!!! Подскажите, если успеть сделать операцию в указанный срок, то двигательная активность и чувствительность сразу восстановится или понадобится какое-то время и усилия? Как Вы относитесь к операции со стабилизацией позвоночника?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (8 Ноя 2016)

Чаще требуется определенный срок для восстановления. Я отношусь хорошо к стабилизации если она требуется


----------



## sholdi (8 Ноя 2016)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Чаще требуется определенный срок для восстановления. Я отношусь хорошо к стабилизации если она требуется



Как Вы считаете, в моем случае, исходя из заключения и снимков МРТ, она требуется? Насколько она неощутима для организма? будет ли она как-то ограничивать движения? ведь часть позвоночника будет обезжвижена. Безопасна ли она? Ведь в жизни бывает всякое, человек например, может поскользнуться и упасть.


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2016)

sholdi написал(а):


> ...Насколько она (система стабилизации) неощутима для организма? будет ли она как-то ограничивать движения? ведь часть позвоночника будет обездвижена. Безопасна ли она? Ведь в жизни бывает всякое, человек например, может поскользнуться и упасть...


 *sholdi*, в этой теме есть ответы на Ваши вопросы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12356/
Пока речь о том, что Вам необходима стабилизация, не идёт...
А по собственному опыту (операция с установкой системы ТПФ) могу сказать, что ограничения обязательно будут.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

sholdi написал(а):


> Как Вы считаете, в моем случае, исходя из заключения и снимков МРТ, она требуется? Насколько она неощутима для организма? будет ли она как-то ограничивать движения? ведь часть позвоночника будет обезжвижена. Безопасна ли она? Ведь в жизни бывает всякое, человек например, может поскользнуться и упасть.


Плющенко прыгает и падает, и ничего!


----------



## sholdi (8 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Плющенко прыгает и падает, и ничего!



Плющенко, профессионал. Он в падении вероятно умеет сгруппировываться. Я не смею на него ровняться


----------



## Касаткин Денис (8 Ноя 2016)

Риски планового оперативного вмешательства никогда не превышают рисков естественного течения заболевания. От непредвиденных обстоятельств никто не застрахован.
Про стабилизацию - надо снимки и Вас смотреть внимательно, может быть Ваш хирург прав насчет стабилизации. По тем данным, которые Вы предоставили можно и минимально инвазивно сделать...


----------



## sholdi (8 Ноя 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *sholdi*, в этой теме есть ответы на Ваши вопросы - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12356/
> Пока речь о том, что Вам необходима стабилизация, не идёт...
> А по собственному опыту (операция с установкой системы ТПФ) могу сказать, что ограничения обязательно будут.



Спасибо, очень полезная информация.



Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Риски планового оперативного вмешательства никогда не превышают рисков естественного течения заболевания. От непредвиденных обстоятельств никто не застрахован.
> Про стабилизацию - надо снимки и Вас смотреть внимательно, может быть Ваш хирург прав насчет стабилизации. По тем данным, которые Вы предоставили можно и минимально инвазивно сделать...



Спасибо, что разъяснили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

sholdi написал(а):


> Плющенко, профессионал. Он в падении вероятно умеет сгруппировываться. Я не смею на него ровняться


Обязаны.
Он же чемпион Мира по фигурному катанию, а не чемпион по падению!


----------



## sholdi (5 Дек 2016)

Добрый день, уважаемые врачи и участники форума! Хочу продолжить свою тему. Я сделала операцию. Мне удалили диск L4-L5, установили титановую конструкцию на 6 болтах L4-L5-S1. Действительно была большая нестабильность позвонков. Сегодня ровно 20 дней прошло со дня операции. На данный момент улучшения есть. Мое состояние гораздо лучше чем до операции. Боли прошли сразу же, почти полностью прошла слабость в правой ноге: пальцы шевелятся, могу поднимать и опускать ее, могу поворачивать вправо. Стало получаться сгибать ногу в колене назад, в положении лежа на левом боку поднимать вверх. Почти уверенно могу стоять на правой ноге. Могу ходить на мысочках, но немного прихрамывая на правую ногу, но подняться на мысок на одной правой ноге пока не получается. Могу встать на пятки, правда правая стопа поднимается еще с усилием, но все же это тоже прогресс для меня. В общем ходить я стала более уверенно, даже по лестнице. Единственное, что осталось онемение в стопе (пятка и тыльная сторона как будто ватные) и покалывание в пальцах. Немного напряжена икра, ощущение скованости в ноге, когда встаю с постели. Сидеть еще не пробывала, нейрохирург сказал, что можно только во время приема пищи, но я решила не торопиться и подождать пока пройдет хотя бы месяц. Могу наклоняться вперед в приседании и опираясь на колени. Наклоняться вперед не сгибая ног получается совсем чуть-чуть. Ношу корсет. Из ребилитационных мероприятий делаю различные упражнения: поднимаюсь на мысочки, перекатывание с пятки на мысок, сгибаю и разгибаю стопу, пальцы, полуприседания с ровной спиной, бедра под углом 45 градусов, хожу по улице по 30-40 минут в день, а так же по квартире, массаж ноги. Принимаю предписанные сосудестые препараты и хондопротектор. Пожалуй ничего не забыла. Хотелось бы уточнить у специалистов когда можно будет пробовать приседать до самого низа и наклоняться? Я пока что боюсь это делать, думаю, а вдруг еще рано. По тоже причине не могу самостоятельно одеть носки, сапоги и пр. Не могу сильно наклониться. Хотелось бы уже поскорей начать полностью себя обслуживать, так сказать, без посторонней помощи. С удовольствием бы послушала дополнительные рекомендации врачей для скорейшей реабилитации, достаточно ли тех мероприятий, что я делаю?


----------



## La murr (5 Дек 2016)

*sholdi, *эта тема может быть Вам интересна - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/12356/


sholdi написал(а):


> ...Могу наклоняться вперед в приседании и опираясь на колени. Наклоняться вперед не сгибая ног получается совсем чуть-чуть...


С какой целью Вы стремитесь наклоняться?
Чтобы поскорее начать себя обслуживать (цитирую Вас)?
Не спешите, всему своё время!


sholdi написал(а):


> ...не могу самостоятельно одеть носки, сапоги и пр.


Прочтите, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26148/
Ещё - Правильные позы и движения для спинальников
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## sholdi (5 Дек 2016)

> С какой целью Вы стремитесь наклоняться?
> Чтобы поскорее начать себя обслуживать (цитирую Вас)?
> Не спешите, всему своё время!


Вот я это и хотела уточнить, вдруг уже можно, а я все боюсь  а если нельзя, то через какое время можно? и как правильно это делать. Конечно, хочется поскорее вернуться к полноценной жизни, не люблю чувствовать себя беспомощной. За ссылочки спасибо, сейчас почитаю


----------



## sholdi (21 Дек 2016)

Невролог назначила Мидокалм 150 мг 2 раза в день, 7 дней. Я пропила. Потом она продлила еще на 7 дней. Принимаю его уже 10-й день. А я же еще упражнения делаю (два дня уже минимализировала нагрузку) и хожу. Стала замечать какую-то слабось в спине и ногах даже при незначительной нагрузке. Ощущение как будто спина не держит и ноги с трудом поднимаются. Во время прогулки начинают болеть мышцы бедер, устают почти сразу. А к вечеру тяжесть в спине усиливается. Уж не из-за этого ли Мидокадма такое со мной происходит??


----------

